# un(e) X de/du/de la/des Y - article ?



## razzmtazzy

Le titre de mon dossier:

_"Une analyse du corpus d’un étudiant de français comme langue étrangère et ses implications pour les enseignants de français."_

est-ce que j'ai bien utilise de / du (etudiant de/du francais par exemple?)

Est-ce que je dois dire "Une analyse" ou simplement "Analyse" au debut d'un titre du dossier sur la page de couverture?

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## newg

Coucou 

Je proposerais :

_Analyse du corpus d'un étudiant en Français en tant que langue étrangère et ses implications envers (?) les enseignants de Français._

Toutefois, si je peux me permettre, n'est-ce pas trop long comme titre de dossier? :s


----------



## razzmtazzy

Merci-

Oui je le trouve trop longue ! Mais je trouve pas une facon de le reduire...

Maintenant j'ai ajoute:


"Quand deux langues sont en conflit :

Une analyse du corpus d’un étudiant de français comme langue étrangère et ses implications pour les enseignants de français."

est-ce que la premier phrase sonne bien?


----------



## newg

Hum... Je ne vois pas très bien le lien qu'impliquerait (normalement) le ":" 
Quelles langues sont en conflit? 

Evidemment je n'ai pas ton dossier devant les yeux, peut-être qu'avec ça il n'y aurait point besoin d'autant de précisions...


----------



## razzmtazzy

mon dossier analyse le corpus d'un anglophone qui parle en francais. Je dis que l'anglais (langue maternelle) est en conflit avec la langue seconde (le francais).


----------



## newg

Et cette personne souhaite voir se développer l'enseignement du Français?
Car dans ce cas-là je me suis trompé tout à l'heure et ce devrait être : 

_"... et ses implications pour l'enseignement du Français."_


----------



## Mauricet

Je demande bien pardon à mes compatriotes, mais la proposition initiale me semble à peu près parfaite. "Une analyse" au lieu de "Analyse" suggère que l'auteur est conscient que d'autres analyses seraient possibles, c'est un signe de modestie. "Implications pour les enseignants" plutôt que "pour l'enseignement" suppose que des enseignants puissent s'en inspirer directement pour affiner leurs pratiques, là c'est peut-être un peu optimiste... Dans ce cas il vaudrait mieux dire "pour l'enseignement" comme dit newg.

En tout cas, pour répondre à la question initiale (règle !) l'emploi de du/de est correct


----------



## nasti

Coucou 

D'après ce que j'ai trouvé, on dit :
_
un amateur DE musique, DE bonne cuisine
un passionné DE cinéma
un adepte DU ski
un amoureux DE LA routine_

(_+ un maniaque DE LA photo_)

_Un adepte _a un sens un peu différent des autres expressions...

Et la question : pourquoi dans les deux premières utilise-t-on DE et dans les 2 dernières DU et DE LA ? Ce n'est pas du tout clair pour moi...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## quinoa

Je crains qu'il ne vous faille apprendre la structure particulière à chacun de ces noms!!


----------



## itka

Nasti, arrête de nous poser des questions insolubles ! 
Est-ce qu'il y a une bonne grammaire sur le forum ? Un Grevisse ? Non ?

C'est vrai, ça... pourquoi dit-on un amateur de musique et un ami de l'opéra ?


----------



## Chimel

Un ami de l'opéra, du musée... se dit surtout, me semble-t-il, à propos d'une institution bien précise: les Amis du Musée X.

Dans un sens plus général, les adjectifs exprimant un goût ou une passion pour un domaine particulier se construisent généralement avec "de": un amateur de théâtre, un passionné de théâtre, un mordu de théâtre, un dingue de théâtre, un fana de théâtre...

Pour moi, l'exception serait plutôt "un amoureux du théâtre". C'est vrai que je ne parviens pas bien à me l'expliquer.


----------



## itka

C'est énervant cette question !
J'aimerais bien ta règle, Chimel, mais on trouve autant d'exceptions qu'on veut !
Un amoureux du bel-canto, un accro de la musique moderne, un fondu du cinéma (est-ce que ce n'est pas le titre d'un film ?) un fidèle de l'opéra, un ami de la musique, un sympathisant du théâtre de rue... en face d'un amateur de belle musique, d'un fou de cinéma d'avant-garde, d'un curieux de musique expérimentale, d'un passionné de théâtre classique, d'un dingue de jazz et d'un spécialiste de valse viennoise...

Entre le dingue de jazz et le mordu de la country, j'ai un peu de mal à faire une quelconque différence... Est-ce que vraiment Grevisse ne dit rien à ce sujet ? N'aurait-il rien trouvé lui non plus ? Je ne peux pas le croire !


----------



## quinoa

Je ne suis pas si sûr qu'il y ait une règle car après avoir fureté un peu sur TLFI, on rencontre plusieurs exemples suivi de "de" et de "du" ou "de la", avec plus ou moins de bonheur selon le mot choisi....
Donc à suivre....


----------



## Chimel

C'est effectivement complexe...

Mais si je reprends la liste d'exemples d'Itka, je trouve qu'il y a un peu de tout là-dedans:
- *un amoureux du bel-canto*: c'est effectivement "l'exception" que j'avais signalée (sans doute pas si exceptionnelle que ça, en fait, mais soit...)
- *un accro de la musique moderne*: je dirais "il est accro à", je ne pense pas que je dirais "un accro de" ou "du"
- *un fondu du cinéma*: euh... tu dis ça, toi? Si je devais le dire, ce serait "un fondu de cinéma", comme un fou, un mordu
- *un fidèle de l'opéra*: on s'éloigne un peu du sens "qui aime, qui est passionné"
- *un ami de la musique*: pour moi, je l'ai signalé, "ami de" évoque les associations de soutien à une institution, je ne dirais pas couramment "ami de [un art]"
- *un sympathisant du théâtre de rue*: ça me semble aussi un brin tiré par les cheveux, je ne trouve pas ce sens de "sympathisant d'un art, d'une discipline" au dictionnaire
- *un amateur de belle musique, un fou de cinéma d'avant-garde, un curieux de musique expérimentale, un passionné de théâtre classique, un dingue de jazz, un spécialiste de valse viennoise*: c'est la "règle" que j'avais énoncée. Même si je dois reconnaître que, dans le dernier cas, j'hésiterais entre "un spécialiste de/de la valse viennoise" (peut-être à cause de la présence de l'adjectif?)
- *le dingue de jazz et le mordu de la country*: pour moi, c'est aussi "un mordu de country"

Donc, il est certainement excessif de parler de règle, mais je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il y a une tendance assez forte à utiliser "de" avec les adjectifs qui expriment un intérêt, un amour, une passion... pour une discipline artistique. L'usage est fluctuant dans certains cas, mais il n'est pas totalement imprévisible, selon moi.


----------



## itka

Je voudrais bien que ta règle marche, c'est énervant cette anarchie !

En fait, plus je trouve d'expressions possibles  moins il y a de régularité... et ce qui vient encore compliquer les choses, c'est que je n'emploie pas toujours la même solution que toi (pas envie de tout reprendre, surtout pour aboutir à ...rien !) Donc il y a encore quelques variations d'une personne/culture/âge/région à l'autre... Mais je vais continuer à chercher. Pas la bonne règle, mais la thèse qui a déjà décortiqué la question ! Si je trouve, je viendrai vous le dire.


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante, faut-il dire une gorgée de ou du thé? Pourquoi ? Quelle est la règle de grammaire ?

Il prit une gorgée du ou de thé et s'en alla. 


Merci,


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

S'il s'agit d'un thé sans autre précision, on dira _"gorgée de thé"_.
Mais si on a déjà parlé de ce thé en particulier, alors on peut envisager de dire _"gorgée du thé"_ (c'est-à-dire celui-là, et pas un autre).


----------



## Maître Capello

Même dans le cas d'un thé particulier, je dirais _de_ la plupart du temps. Il faudrait un contexte vraiment très particulier pour que j'utilise _du_.


----------



## rolmich

Ou alors il faudrait une phrase du genre :
_Une gorgée du thé (de ce thé) qui me rappele mon enfance._
C'est à dire, comme précisé par Maître Capello, un thé bien particulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout à fait. Je parlais de la phrase initiale telle quelle sans aucun complément.

_Il prit une gorgée *de* thé et s'en alla._ 
_Il prit une gorgée *du* thé et s'en alla._  (pas faux, mais je ne le dirais jamais ainsi)


----------

